
Node9: Hosted 64b OS Based on Inferno but Using Lua and LuaJIT - signa11
https://github.com/jvburnes/node9
======
elros
Knowing how Lua is very very tiny, I parsed 64b as "64 bytes", which made me
_extremely_ impressed for a moment :-)

------
jonjacky
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9704517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9704517)

------
cosmojg
I really hope this sees some success. I loved the way Plan9 and Inferno did
things compared to UNIX and DOS.

